# Wild growing Blyxa



## Martin in Holland (14 Feb 2016)

We all know Blyxa japonica, but how many of us ever seen it growing in the wild outdoors? Three days ago I went for a walk following a tiny stream next to some farmland when I came across some Java moss and.....



 

....yes, Blyxa japonica.....needles to say that loved every minute of my little walk.

 

I know it's a common plant, but seeing them grow in the wild made them special for me. Actually I always liked them, now just a little more.

This is in south China.


----------



## zozo (14 Feb 2016)

Lovely, thanks for sharing..  You're a lucky man Martin.. Being able to walk there and suck up all this beauty.
Do you also know what that little stemplant is with the egg shaped leaf growing with this blyxa?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Feb 2016)

Hi Martin, Wow  Beats where I walk hands down  Still I collect some nice pieces of wood and river stones on my walks


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Feb 2016)

zozo said:


> Lovely, thanks for sharing..  You're a lucky man Martin.. Being able to walk there and suck up all this beauty.
> Do you also know what that little stemplant is with the egg shaped leaf growing with this blyxa?


I have no idea, I was wondering that too, I'm not sure if that on is aquatic though.


----------



## zozo (15 Feb 2016)

I have a pretty large floodplain of a stream right in fron of my door.  But it's rather very swampy and all surrounded by barbwire fence..  There's plentifull to find i'm sure of, i would love to explore it already seen Eleocharis sp., callitriche sp. and more i like to see up close, reaching it would be like taking a mud bath. But able to do that like you in a (sub)tropical region, now thats the cherry on top.


----------



## ik.LodSh (31 Jan 2017)

Martin in China said:


> Blyxa japonica.....needles to say that loved every minute of my little walk.
> ...
> I know it's a common plant, but seeing them grow in the wild made them special for me. Actually I always liked them, now just a little more.
> 
> This is in south China



Hi, Martin.
I'm interested in wild grow of Blyxa japonica. Its look like very huge on your photo. It has more wild and short leafs to contrast of aquarium growing plant. Maybe you have some more wild Blyxa japonica photos, for example with your hand to see the scale.

PS Would you able to specify a geographic position of that stream. Thank you


----------



## imak (31 Jan 2017)

ik.LodSh said:


> Hi, Martin.
> I'm interested in wild grow of Blyxa japonica. Its look like very huge on your photo. It has more wild and short leafs to contrast of aquarium growing plant. Maybe you have some more wild Blyxa japonica photos, for example with your hand to see the scale.
> 
> PS Would you able to specify a geographic position of that stream. Thank you


Sincerely... I hope he doesn't.


----------



## ik.LodSh (31 Jan 2017)

May be anybody else...


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Jan 2017)

On the photo's you can also spot some duckweed, this should show you how big the plants are, but the plants are just as big as I have seen them in shops here and in Hong Kong, they just look different because they grow in this small stream with parts of the plant exposed to open air and full sun light blasting down on them. I did also spot them in a deeper part of the stream and they didn't look different than any Blyxa I've ever bought before.

The stream is just outside the city where I live.


----------

